# Pencil Drawing



## manticle (15/9/09)

I draw dead stuff, usually in pencil. In another thread I mentioned it and one other forum user was keen to see so here is a drawing I did a couple of years ago. Unfortunately current study committments have prevented me from getting much recent work done but sacrifice now should mean more time and motivation later.







Some details:





















Total size around A3


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

Scanner makes things look really dirty.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/9/09)

They are awesome...creepy but awesome. Nice work.


----------



## komodo (15/9/09)

^agreed.
They impress me thats for sure!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/9/09)

nice work - very reminiscent of Robert Hook's drawings from Micrographia


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

Wasn't familiar with Robert Hook but they are delicious. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

Simply beautiful A. Thanks for sharing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/9/09)

Nice drawings Manticle that is awesome. So what are you studying?? Anything to do with this skill?

Brad


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

> . So what are you studying?? Anything to do with this skill?



Cultural materials conservation (specialising in paper) - basically conservation of artworks and other culturally significant material on paper, parchment or vellum (eg old books, scriptures etc).

There's a relationship certainly and the understanding of materials and the way they behave will inform my art practice but I'm not studying specifically to draw (did do a bachelor of fine art in drawing a while back though).

The other part of it is that the work the study will bring me will enable me to pursue my artistic interests without having to scrabble for money (I can easily work full time and keep up a practice - routine is the thing). Generally I work 3 casual jobs to pay the bills and the uncertainty of it all makes regular practice difficult as you really need to draw a bit (even just 30 mins) at least 5 days a week, not to mention having money for framing, gallery hire and expenses etc.

Thanks all for the feedback.


----------



## seravitae (15/9/09)

+1 on creepy but awesome.


----------



## kc_ksom (15/9/09)

awesome man

casey


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/09)

They would make AWSOME tattoo.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (15/9/09)

FAARKIN Awesome mate!

As a huge Giger fan, check the tat thread  , I love the detail!

Do more do more!


:super:


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

In the tattoo thread is my most recent ink which is a direct translation of part of a drawing I did in 2004. When I finish my masters I'm likely to partner it with another.


----------



## Gavo (15/9/09)

Absolutely incredible, I have trouble drawing a straight line freehand. Done the study full time thing and made housing repayments at the same time, absolutely sucks but pays off in the end. Good luck with it. 

Gavo.


----------



## Leigh (15/9/09)

Mate, you have some awesome talent there! Excellent drawings with brilliant detail!


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

All these complimets are a bit overwhelming. I'll have to drink more beer so that goes to my head quicker than they do.

Thanks all for the words - it might just be what I need to get cracking on some long, unfinished work sooner than anticipated.


----------



## Adamt (15/9/09)

I'm not quite sure on the motivation behind drawing dead things, but I've never really understood much art. Apart from the motivation, the drawings are fabulously detailed and well drawn.

I'm in the group that can't draw; how I got through first year CADD, I'll never know.


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

A vague description of the motivation can be found in the thread that initially led to this one. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry521043

I'm not a great fan of artist's statements though. If it speaks to you or you get something out of it then that's good. If not then writing an essay about, it won't help matters (generic 'you' rather than YOU Adamt)


----------



## BEC26 (15/9/09)

Great stuff manticle!

Do you/can you draw other non decaying things as well? Streetscapes, portraits etc?

Or is this your area of (obvious) expertise

Cheers

from one who can't draw . . . . . ummm . . . . . .anything (ask my kids!)!


----------



## manticle (16/9/09)

I can draw anything I guess - portraits have never particularly been my strong point but that's as much to do with lack of interest (that said; all these are portraits of a kind).

It's a skill, like any other - fine welding, cooking, soccer, carpentry etc. People may have a natural flair or talent for something but it requires constant practice. Usually I need a subject in front of me and time to draw what I consider well. Drawing things off the top of my head without a reference usually leans towards crud to my eyes (or just basic doodling).

Obviously I could still take various reference points and use them collectively to make a more imaginative drawing but there's so much that's so amazing in biology that there's no way I could ever exhaust what's there.

People may struggle to draw but anyone can learn to draw better.


----------



## Katherine (16/9/09)

cheers Manticle. Very clever!


----------



## rendo (18/3/10)

Absolutely Katie!

Manticle, absolutely amazing stuff. I WISH......WISH.....that I could draw 1/100th as good as this...(if that makes any sense)....

The next dead funnel web i get is yours. Although they decay REALLY quickly and shed all this sorta gross type hairs...anyway. I kill them rather differently these days....I spray heavy duty surface spray thru a thin red plastic tube (like you get with WD40), stick it all the way down the hole, gas the fk outta em and seal the hole. So I rarely see the buggers anymore, I guess I am getting the numbers down :icon_cheers: . They have been here for thousands, maybe millions of years, so I wont do them any harm. Just dont want then in my backyard. Anyhow, if I do get one, then I will PM ya and get your details.

Rendo




Katie said:


> cheers Manticle. Very clever!


----------



## Bizier (18/3/10)

Nice stuff Manticle.


----------



## raven19 (19/3/10)

This lad has some skills! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manticle (13/8/10)

A friend of mine has a potentially fatal illness so I'm making a new piece of work for him. It's not ready to scan/photo yet (and I wouldn't do so anyway till I've given it to him) but doing so made me think I should update this thread with some other stuff.

I miss regular drawing and am looking forward to the end of study so I can get back into it. This one is close to two years old:







Apologies to anyone I've said I'll make work for - it will come but it will take more time. Too much going on.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (16/8/10)

Man that is as good as come of the scientific drawings I've seen, could be something to think about.


----------



## manticle (16/8/10)

Thanks boss. Would love to do that although so much scientific illustration nowadays relies on photography. Have borrowed some things from live exhibits at Melbourne Museum and they seem to be very interested having seen the results though so who knows what the future holds?


----------



## manticle (28/8/10)

Finished the one for my sick friend - coincided with his last days of chemo.






Taken with my phone so some odd shadows. **** it felt nce to draw again after 4 years of stifled study and related procrastination (partially explains my prolific presence on AHB).

My friend was excited that his jeweller friend was making him a silver toe tag so don't be concerned with any potential morbidity. Suits him, suits me.


----------



## DangerousDave (28/8/10)

dude that is so awesome its not funny the shadow under the arm of the one for your sick friend is so realistic its scary

as a serious question do you draw while pissed? i had a mate who couldnt draw a straight line while sober but get him half cut and i could literally spend hours watching him draw, it was weird

i have 0 artistic ability and im always amazed at people who can put their thoughts or experiences to paper

p.s. i hope it works out for your mate


----------



## manticle (28/8/10)

I often drink while I draw but rarely draw after I've been drinking. Usually I get lost in the act so I forget about my glass. If I'm pissed I tend to stay away from the picture as I know I'll regret it later.

There have been some exceptions but it's a pretty controlled situation.

Cheers


----------



## MVZOOM (4/9/10)

Love seeing people with talent, awesome.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/9/10)

manticle said:


> Cultural materials conservation (specialising in paper) - basically conservation of artworks and other culturally significant material on paper, parchment or vellum (eg old books, scriptures etc).




got my vote for coolest field of study here.....


----------



## manticle (8/6/12)

I've been very slack with recent material.

Here's an interview (email/online) about my artwork from last year: http://heritagehilldandenong.wordpress.com...-andrew-hawley/

Or here 
https://thehivegreaterdandy.wordpress.com/tag/interviews-with-artists/page/2/ (scroll down)

and here's some more recent, incomplete stuff (seahorse is part of an intended series of 4, spider sloughs were drawn over a number of years and are nearly completed). Spider slough drawing is a detail of the whole thing gathered from an email - I don't have a working scanner.


----------



## super_simian (9/6/12)

Those would make sick cover/poster art for a thrash band...or something more intellectual even; have you ever done music related work?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/12)

Man thats an impressive skill. Interview was interesting too. Hopefully you will share your scuplture work when you get back to it.



Cheers Brad


----------



## manticle (9/6/12)

Cheers guys.

Super simian: I have included some of it on the covers of some self released CDR stuff which is ambient industrial. Lecterfan has mentioned to me that he may be interested in getting me to do something/use something of mine for an album cover. The stuff I've heard from him is sludgy metal, vaguely in line with melvins but I know he has fingers in various musical pies.

@brad: Cheers. Will post anything worth posting here, whether 2d or 3d. Just trying to push myself to do a bit more of either on a more regular basis.


----------



## Gar (9/6/12)

Amazing stuff, well done!


----------



## jyo (9/6/12)

Love it. You talented bastard.


----------



## Ivan Other One (10/6/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They would make AWSOME tattoo.. :icon_cheers:




+ 1, 

Gees, Manticle, simply fantastic.


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

After a long hiatus with very little action, I have recently got back into my practice and am drawing regularly with a view to having an exhibition some time in the next 12 months (or at least getting one locked in). Finally finished the seahorses and got a decent image of the spider sloughs from above.

Got a few others finished and some others on the go too.


----------



## lukiferj (12/5/13)

Awesome work manticle!


----------



## browndog (12/5/13)

Manticle, fantastic drawing mate, have you ever thought to try your hand at scrimshaw? My brother does knife handles and old sailing ships on whales teeth and that sort of thing. Your attention to detail and shading are exceptional.


----------



## Nibbo (12/5/13)

Love your work...truly an art i'll never posess and i always admire people who has the skills and use them.


----------



## tavas (12/5/13)

Absolutely amazing attention to detail.


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

browndog said:


> Manticle, fantastic drawing mate, have you ever thought to try your hand at scrimshaw? My brother does knife handles and old sailing ships on whales teeth and that sort of thing. Your attention to detail and shading are exceptional.


Haven't really but I have made sculptures from bones so an interpretation of that idea might be worthwhile considering. Have been wanting to do some more 3d stuff for a while but have only just got back into the 2d stuff with regularity.

Cheers for the idea and cheers others for kind words.


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/13)

Man with beautiful hands. That was a treat to my currently one working eye. Love your work.


----------



## manticle (10/7/13)

Got accepted as a finalist in this year's Waterhouse Natural Science Art prize at SA museum. Opens July 19.

No expectation of winning - just very happy to be included in the show (good show if venue and last year's entries are anything to go by).

Finally got back into my rhythm and drawing 4-5 days most weeks (even if it's just rubbing out mistakes from the night before, the regular engagement and discipline is important). Aiming for a solo show some time maybe mid 2014 so will advertise details here if people are interested.


----------



## thedragon (10/7/13)

Congratulations on the achievement Manticle. Good luck in the finals. 

As others have said: awesome looking drawings. A great talent.


----------



## jyo (10/7/13)

Top work mate. Good luck.


----------



## punkin (11/7/13)

Good for you. I'd go if i was close.


----------



## Tilt (11/7/13)

Brilliant work there Manticle, thanks for posting it up. I've got relos in SA who'd be keen to get along to the SA Museum exhibition. Be sure to flick the details up so we can spread the word. 
Your thread is just another reason I like using this forum - there's a whole bundle of talent in areas outside brewing amongst the membership. 
Good luck with staying in the rhythm and getting enough of your work that you're happy with for a solo show.


----------



## manticle (17/7/13)

Anyone interested and able to get to the exhibition at SA museum - here are the details

http://www.samuseum.sa.gov.au/explore/exhibitions/waterhouse-natural-science-art-prize-2013

As you can see, there is a small entry cost.


----------



## philmud (17/7/13)

Are you going to be able to make the trip over Manticle?


----------



## manticle (17/7/13)

I'm heading over tomorrow for the media launch but won't make it to the opening as tickets are exorbitantly priced (gala opening, not exhibition entry itself)


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/7/13)

Nice work, drawing is another thing I'm shit at. Wish I had half the talent you've got for it. 

As an exhibitor you should get into the opening for free.


----------



## philmud (17/7/13)

That's awesome, best of luck and if you win (I assume they award the prize to someone?) and have to give an acceptance speech, I hope you'll thank the beer gods.


----------



## manticle (17/7/13)

If you win any of the prizes you get a freebie. Will thank the beer gods for sure if that happens.


----------



## manticle (19/7/13)

Great looking show.
My drawing got a commendation from the judges which means it will be included in the smaller touring leg of the show in September along with about 1/3 of the other artists (winners and commended works).
Very pleased, motivation to continue if I needed any. Really good standard of work in the show so go have a look if you are in SA or in Canberra later in the year.


----------



## Malted (19/7/13)

They are feckin mad if they think this was the best 'works on paper"! :huh:


----------



## Airgead (19/7/13)

manticle said:


> Great looking show.
> My drawing got a commendation from the judges which means it will be included in the smaller touring leg of the show in September along with about 1/3 of the other artists (winners and commended works).
> Very pleased, motivation to continue if I needed any. Really good standard of work in the show so go have a look if you are in SA or in Canberra later in the year.


Well done that man!


----------



## manticle (28/8/13)

Just got confirmation my work at SA museum has been sold which is nice.

Show ends 8th September then part of it moves to National Archives in canberra for anyone still ineterested in catching it.


----------



## Airgead (28/8/13)

Woo Hoo!. Well done.


----------



## Camo6 (28/8/13)

Congrats mate.


----------

